# hi every1



## minijesus (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey
I havent had mice for a few years but got some last week great wee things all ways want out any time im near them lol.
Forgot to say im from just outside of glasgow


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello and welcome minijesus! (love the name )


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello minijesus  welcome.hope you enjoy the site...and your new meeces


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome  Whereabouts otuside Glasgow? I am Carluke.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome!


----------

